# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Si manipulohet me datat dhe kohen se sjam ka i bi ne fije bre (Timespan)

## furkan

jam ka i qaj dru qe 3 sahat po asesi me i ra ne fije me kalkulu dit ndermjet 2 datave e kam gjet ama ajo qe sun pe gjej eshte.


nese sot eshte 02.02.2014 cila date do te jet pas 12 diteve kete sun e bi ne fije.

----------


## hot_prinz

Furkan car spo bon edhe ty.  :Mos: 



```

DateTime kohaaktuale = DateTime.Now;  //koha aktualeDateTime kohapas12ditesh = kohaaktuale.AddDays(12); //kohes aktuale i shtojme 12 diteMessageBox.Show(kohapas12ditesh.ToString("dd.MM.yyyy")); //data pas dymbdhjete diteshMessageBox.Show(kohapas12ditesh.ToString("dddd")); //Dita e javes, pas 12 ditesh 



```

E kuptove, thuaj e kuptova.

----------


## Lexuesi_

Kqyre kalendarin mor burr per qka dreqi e kan maru  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## hot_prinz

Lexus, 

e car nese do furkani me ja shtu dites se sotme 15000 dite, e do me pa cfare dite osht pas 15000 diteve? 
Ku me i marr Furkani gjithe ata kalendara more djale?  :Mos:

----------


## furkan

ooo hot princ po si te mos e kuptoj ore xhaxha kodi ishte shume i kjarte dhe i paster 
shum thenx njeri
e sa i perket asaj me i shtu 15000 dit une se di as ymbrin a e kam aq gjat hahahah

po me rendesi ishte procedura ate e kerkova po me ne fund u zbulua misteri im i famshem shum shekullor.

Mpuq e keni te gjirh ahah.

shum flm

----------

